# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  ويــــــــــــــــن كنت قبل شوي ؟؟

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

الموضوع مبين !!!!
تحكي قبل ما تفوت النت وين كنت ؟؟؟
شوي ممكن تكون فتره صغيره او كبيره

بالجامعه !!! بالبيت !!! باريس !!! نايم اي اشي !!! :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

كنت مروح من الجامعه العظيمه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*كنت في اي اشي*

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*قبل ما افوت ع المنتدى كنت نايم...*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]كنت بفزع بطوشة

[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]وطلعت منها سالم!!!!!!

[align=center][/align] :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> وطلعت منها سالم!!!!!!


 :Db465236ff: 
الحمد لله ع سلامتك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الحمد لله ع سلامتك


الله يسلمك ولا يحطك بنص طوشة
آمين  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كنت بوكل , اي ريته الف صحه  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

كنت بغرفتي مع اهلي ..كانوا زايريني بالغرفه !!! :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كنت بغرفتي مع اهلي ..كانوا زايريني بالغرفه !!!



وضيّفتيهم؟؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> وضيّفتيهم؟؟؟؟


لأ لاني كنت عندهم وضيفوني هما .. بس عملتلهم عشا عالسريع .. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالمطبخ عم بجلي الجليات يقطع سنين الجليات

----------


## شذى الياسمين

مش عارفه وين !!!!!!!!!!! :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 
المهم بالمنتدى ..

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

كنت باكل... :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> كنت بالمطبخ عم بجلي الجليات يقطع سنين الجليات


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يا حرام 
نشرتي الغسيل ؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بتفرج على STAR صغار 
على ابو ظبي

----------


## anoucha

> يا حرام 
> نشرتي الغسيل ؟؟؟؟


مين سيرة الجلياتيا فهيم انا قلت الاواني

----------


## The Gentle Man

> مين سيرة الجلياتيا فهيم انا قلت الاواني


 
بطلت تجمع شو حكت
مش قبل شوي حكيتي عزلت الدار

----------


## anoucha

> بطلت تجمع شو حكت
> مش قبل شوي حكيتي عزلت الدار


على كل ما عزلت البيت

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

كنت طاش مع اخوتي و اولاد عمي بطريق البترول  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

كنا سهرانين نلعب شدة عند مهدي
انا والزعبي وربيع وغسان  :Eh S(15):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

نايمة  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*عالنت*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كنت تحت بالطابق الاول بلعب مع بنت اختي ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مشوار بالسياره

----------


## بياض الثلج

صارلي 3 أيام حابسة حالي بالغرفة وها أنا باليوم الرابع ... :SnipeR (83):

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

كنت في غرفتي اصلي المغرب

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

كنت بعمل حواجبي

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*كنت طالع مع صخر ع الكوافيره...*

----------


## غسان

كنت بطشه سريعه مع امجد .. سنويشة فلافل من طعميه .. بعدين نسكافيه  من الاخر ..  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كنت بطشه سريعه مع امجد .. سنويشة فلافل من طعميه .. بعدين نسكافيه من الاخر ..


من متى طعمية صاير يعمل سنويشات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  ههههههههههه  من زمان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بصلاة الفجر

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت و ما زلت على التخت

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مشروع قطار الزرقاء

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بفرط زيتون  :Cry2:

----------


## anoucha

كنت عم طعمي عصافيري

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت مروح من شغلي

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مستشفى الجامعه

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بالمطبخ  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت رايح اجيب اغراض للدار

----------


## $ RORO $

[align=center]بالجامعه[/align]

 :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لساتني بمختبر الحاسوب // عندي محاظرة حاسوب

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالمطبخ

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بالباص مروح ع البيت و كان في ولد صغير من اول ما طلع الباص و هو بعيط كنت بدي اطخه  :Bl (14):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مروح 
ويا ريت ما روحت
البنات من الكرسي الاخير 
واغانيهم وضحكهم واصل للنص
جد بخزوا

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*نــــــــــــــــــــــــــايم*

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

كنت عم دور ع لحايه لبنت اختي الصغيره لان انا ضيعتها هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بتعشى

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

كنت احل مسائل رياضيات  :Bl (14):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بفكر ب موقف اليوم  :Eh S(2):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*كنت عند الكوافيره....عشان اعمل...*

----------


## anoucha

كنت عم بعمل رياضة :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت ع المسن  :Smile:

----------


## دليلة

مش عارفة

----------


## anoucha

شو دليلة  :Bl (35):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

حاير في روحي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

وعلغاش راكي حايرة في روحك واش راكي مودرة

----------


## دليلة

ودرت عقلي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

هادي واعرة بزااااف ياو حوسي عليه ا جدك

----------


## غسان

_كنت بحضر مبارة البلوز مع بلاكبيرن .._

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت نايم  :Cry2:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت هون عالنت 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نايم, اي ريته نوم الهنا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كنت بالمطبخ عم بعمل قهوة
صحتين وهنا ع قلبي
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

كنت نايمه .. ولو ما نمت احسن ..!!!

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

كنت 
بجمع شكات لابوي
صحتين ع جيبته  :Db465236ff: 
ومبروك علي ضربة الشمس

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بوكل جواهرررررررررررررر :Bl (14):

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بالباص (النعش الطائر)  :Cry2:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*كنت بالكليه.....يوم نكد.....*

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

توتي فروتي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بدرس  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> بدرس


 نيرده يا رب تجيبي الاوله  :Db465236ff: 
بس بلاش
كنتي تدوري عل Cd  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بشتغل بالستلايت

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بخترع عشا بالمطبخ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عالنت

----------


## Sc®ipt

كتب بتهاوش مع ابوي  :Bl (14):

----------


## oalshwayat

بااااااااااالنت :Smile:

----------


## oalshwayat

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يرجى الانضمام 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## oalshwayat

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بالا نضمام :Bl (14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بعتل  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت تحت الشتا  :Cry2:

----------


## anoucha

كنت عند خالي 5 دقايق و رجعت عالبيت

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

كنت بجامعه بتخزي ..

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالجامعة

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت على الفرشة

----------


## anoucha

يعني وين بدك تكون غير بالفرشة :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

بكون بالشغل  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## anoucha

شغل شو ضي عيوني؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت برقص  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

كنت بمحل بعيد وقريب

----------


## The Gentle Man

> شغل شو ضي عيوني؟


 
الي بدري بدري والي ما بدري بجهلك 

الي اسبوعين بشتغل وانتي ما معك علم بالموضوع  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## anoucha

> الي بدري بدري والي ما بدري بجهلك 
> 
> الي اسبوعين بشتغل وانتي ما معك علم بالموضوع


و الله مبرووووووك وين الحلوان عقبال اولادك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

كنت عند الكوافيره.....

----------


## The Gentle Man

> و الله مبرووووووك وين الحلوان عقبال اولادك


 
الله يبارك فيكي عقبال عندك 

الحلوان بس يشتغلو الاولاد بتوكلي الحلوان يا كبيرة البطن  :SnipeR (30): 
هذا الي شاطره فيه بس الاكل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> الله يبارك فيكي عقبال عندك 
> 
> الحلوان بس يشتغلو الاولاد بتوكلي الحلوان يا كبيرة البطن 
> هذا الي شاطره فيه بس الاكل


خلص ما بدي الحلوان تتهنى فيه انت اصلا انا عاملة ريجيم نسيت انا رجعت اعمل رياضة 1ساعة ركض و 20 د حركات

----------


## The Gentle Man

> خلص ما بدي الحلوان تتهنى فيه انت اصلا انا عاملة ريجيم نسيت انا رجعت اعمل رياضة 1ساعة ركض و 20 د حركات


 
اه
مهو انتي صرتي بومب قد ما اكلتي وبطلت تزبط معك
وهلا لازم الريجيم 


يلا مبروك الرياضه
شدي حييلك وما شاء الله عنك
بتركضي ساعه كامله 
ولا هيك هيك

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

كنت مروح من الجامعه بس زمان ...

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شو تحقيق هو ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
بشارع الجامعة

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بتعشى  :Icon31:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

صحتين وعافية ........ :Db465236ff:

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بلعب شده  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
كنت بحاول أنام 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> كنت بلعب شده


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): me too

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

كنت بفطر ..

----------


## عُبادة

ما كنتش :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بالمسجد  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تقبل الله جمعه مبارك علينا :Icon31:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بالمسجد  :Icon31:

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بشرب بنادول  :Cry2:

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بضحك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

كنت بالحانه bar :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

خوفتكم صح  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بدرس
 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 
وبدرس :SnipeR (7): 
زبدرس :SnipeR (71): 
وبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدرس :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17): 
وبدرس :Copy Of Az3ar: 
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

نيرده والله
بس الله يوفقك

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت في الـgoogle بدور ع شي  :Eh S(14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بتفرج على فلم بالتلفزيون

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت نايم  :Eh S(14):

----------


## جسر الحياة

كنت عند ابن جيرانا ..
 و حكينا بموضوع حصل اليوم بالكليه

 :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كنت بوكل , ريته الف صحه على قلبي  :Icon29:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

كنت بدي احل برنامج بس للأسف مسحته بالغلط ..
وما انحل .. للأسف .. :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

كنت في لحظة مع خالقي ادعوه واتمنى ان يستجيب لي دعائي ويغفر لي اي ذنب اقترفته ما اجمل الشعور وانت بين يدي الخالق العظيم الذي له ملك السماوات والارض. :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بسمع اغاني للدرك عريق

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بحلم فيها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> كنت بحلم فيها





يا معلم الله يقويك  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت نايم

----------


## تيتو

كنت قاعد على السطح بسمع أغاني

----------


## المتميزة

بالجامعة

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالباص (النعش الطائر)

----------


## عُبادة

كنت بامتحان computer graphics :SnipeR (60):

----------


## saso 20

ههههههه
والله انا كنت عم باكل  سبكتي  :Copy Of Baeh:  اممممم شو زاكيه :SnipeR (29):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ماخد غفوة

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت في الجاردنز :SnipeR (17):

----------


## $ RORO $

[align=center]كنت بالامتحان  :SnipeR (72): 
[/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شميساني ...

----------


## Sc®ipt

بلعب شده  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## سماا

:Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
بمتحن 
[/align]

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

بالصيدلية ...بجيب دوا.... :SnipeR (71):

----------


## المتميزة

بشوف فيلم كوميدي _رومنسي

----------


## بياض الثلج

في مكة مول معزومة عالعشا :SnipeR (7):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> في مكة مول معزومة عالعشا


نيالي انا....

----------


## بياض الثلج

> نيالي انا....


نيالك بالامتحانات  :Icon29:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> نيالك بالامتحانات


اصلا انا بكره بخلص.... :SnipeR (92):

----------


## بياض الثلج

على خير يارب تخلصوا كلكم وتنجحوا وتجيبولي الحلوان :Eh S(6):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

انا بس اخلص....والك احلى حلوان

----------


## تيتو

كنت متمدد بحضر tv

----------


## المتميزة

مع الهتافات  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11): 
فيفا لالجيري

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بجلي الجليات وانا الان قاعدة عند الدفا بما ان الجو بالاردن برد اح.

----------


## رموش حزينه

كنت بالسياره لاني روحت من الحصن الابيه ..........

----------


## بياض الثلج

نسيت وين كنت  :Icon10:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

كنت بشارع الجامعه مع معاااااااااااااااااااااااذ

----------


## nawayseh

كنت بمركز الحسين للسرطان

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بعلق الشاي ع النار :SnipeR (56):

----------


## ثائر جادالله

كنت بجامعه اوكسفورد (الكليه يعني)
 :SnipeR (67):  :SnipeR (67):  :SnipeR (67):  :SnipeR (67):  :SnipeR (67):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بتغدى :SnipeR (56): مسخن

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

جامعة الاردنيه  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بدرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررس :SnipeR (3): 
اه وبدرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررس
وبدرس :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):

----------


## المتميزة

بعمل قهوة للضيوف  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بدرس :Bl (19):

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]كنت نايم , واخدت دش ع السريع .. ودالوقتي خارج مع اصحابي هحضر فيلم اولاد العم في السينما 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]انا رحت البيت اتغديت ع الشباب ملوخية واخدت دوش وانزلت على السوق استريت كم DVD 
وسلامتكم
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كنت انا و عمار منارجل  :Eh S(20): 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بجلي :Bl (19):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت عند دار عمتي

وقبلها بالشغل

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

عند معاذ ملحم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
كنت بحضر بمسلسل البطل فيه انتحر!
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بضب بالجلي اللي جليته :SnipeR (56):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بشارع الجامعة بمحلنا وبعدين نزلت وانا وصاحبي رشيد نتمشى بشارع الحصن والهاشمي وفلسطين

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]كنت نايم بالبيت 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بصلاة المغرب

----------


## نقاء الروح

كنت بالجامعة وهلا وصلت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عالنت

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بالسوق

----------


## المتميزة

مكاني مكاني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مكاني  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كنت بعالم الخيال

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ما رحت على اي مكان

----------


## HAWATMEH

كنت ادور تعليله وما لقيت حدا وروحت

----------


## Sc®ipt

داير بالمواقع و السيرفرات  :SnipeR (3): 
بس عبث  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت طبعا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (53):

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]بقيتي بتصحي بدري يا مها  :SnipeR (44):  .. انا صاحي من اربع ساعات  :9ec73e7126: 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بعمان مول بتغدى انا وصاحبتي حلوان النجاح :SnipeR (56):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بنزل علامات على موقع التربية والتعليم
 :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بتفرج على التلفزيون

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

كنت عندها  :Eh S(20):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بعمل شاي وبحط كيك للضيوووووووف :SnipeR (39):

----------


## بياض الثلج

رن التلفووووون وقمت رديت الا هي مين التيتشر متصلة تباركلي :SnipeR (39): 

وبعدين رحت جليت الصحوووون اللي حطيت فيهم الكيك للضيوف :SnipeR (39):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بدرس

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بحضر على التلفزيون

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*كنت بدرس على السي شارب*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت باكل مشبك بالصور طبعا البركة ببياض الثلج  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> كنت باكل مشبك بالصور طبعا البركة ببياض الثلج


 :Copy Of Az3ar: ينعن نص عينها بياض اللي خلتك تتشهون ع المشبك 

بس وحياتك اول مرة بشوفه اليوم وما عجبني اكلت نتوفه بس اذوقه وطعمه زي طعم العوامة :SnipeR (81):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بإربد مول

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ينعن نص عينها بياض اللي خلتك تتشهون ع المشبك 
> 
> بس وحياتك اول مرة بشوفه اليوم وما عجبني اكلت نتوفه بس اذوقه وطعمه زي طعم العوامة




 :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بشرب نيسكافيه :SnipeR (81):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بلعب فتبول

----------


## بياض الثلج

> بلعب فتبول


مين فاز :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> مين فاز


 
فريقي 

الي انا كبتنهم  :Icon29:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> فريقي 
> 
> الي انا كبتنهم


صدقتك 

وين الاثبات  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت عند الريس ربيع باشا

----------


## The Gentle Man

> صدقتك 
> 
> وين الاثبات


 
بس تنزل النتيجه على موقع كورة بتشوفيها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عالنت هنا

----------


## بياض الثلج

في كولالامبوووور :Confused:

----------


## The Gentle Man

في المقبرة  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## بياض الثلج

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

عن جد صدقتك  :Eh S(14): 

دفنتوها ؟؟؟ :SnipeR (60):

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا والله جد 
كنت بالمقبرة

مات راجل من حارتنا بضربة كهربا مبارح  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## بياض الثلج

الله يرحمه ويرحمنا جميعا :Bl (23):

----------


## The Gentle Man

امين يا رب

شكرا الك

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بكوووووووي :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يعطيك العافية  :Smile: 

ما بحب أكوي أنا كله ع الدراي كلين  :SnipeR (7): 


[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]
> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> ما بحب أكوي أنا كله ع الدراي كلين 
> 
> 
> [/align]


ليش هو انتي مفكريتني بكوي بكوي :SnipeR (7): 

هدول الشيلات واللفحة بس وبيجامات أبوي اما الباااااااقي كله عالدراي كلين :SnipeR (81):

----------


## آلجوري

> ليش هو انتي مفكريتني بكوي بكوي
> 
> هدول الشيلات واللفحة بس وبيجامات أبوي اما الباااااااقي كله عالدراي كلين


 
أيوة هيك بدي إياك  :SnipeR (96): 
لشو الغلبة  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## بياض الثلج

اه طبعا شو مفكريتني قليلة 

بعجبك :SnipeR (39): 

كنت بلبس شنو اليوووم عازمة الشلة عالغدا يمناسبة نجاحي :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بتغدا ملوووووووووووخية وجاج محمر وخبز وليمون للعصر  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بطفح مفتول بس اشي من لآخر المفتولات

----------


## المتميزة

مع الغلاسة

----------


## The Gentle Man

زي الجمعه الماضية

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
كنت بوكل منسف


تفضلووووووووو 
[/align]*

----------


## عاشقة ريان

كنت بدرس

----------


## العالي عالي

بالبيت من الساعة 11 مساءً

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بحكي مع غزااااال :SnipeR (41): 

وطلعوا متفقين عليييي عشان أضل عندهم :Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت برا البيت

----------


## ريمي

كنت في الغرفة بحفظ!!!!! :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالمخيطة بشتغل

----------


## دليلة

كنت بلعرس عند جيرانا ييييييي العروسة طالعة تجنن عقبالكم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عقبلك انتي 

 :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عقبالي انا 
لا تسألو عني دايماً بالمنتدى او بالمطبخ او بدور لبسة لبكرة
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بعزل بالبيت  :Icon31:

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت ببكي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت ببكي


خير ان شاء الله شو في  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ???... why ...???

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

أنا كنت في غرفتي بدرس عشان final في 2\1

ادعولي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

?2؟ :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## ???... why ...???

> ?2؟





سلامات اميرة ليش بتبكي

الدنيا مش مستاهلة :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]كنت نايم وصحكيت على المنتدى على طول  :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بالجامعة  :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]كنت بشسرب قهوة عند جارنا وبلعب شدة معو  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بالمحل وبعدين على النت

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بشرب قهوه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

باكل حلوة وقاعد عالنت

----------


## المتميزة

بشوف فيلم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت نايمة وهلاْ بسمع اغاني سامو زين 
 :SnipeR (9):  :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]كنت بكلية الخصن واجتمعت انا وجنتل مان وعاشق الحصن
وعبادة وخالد الجنيدي  :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالبيت

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]كنت بحضر مصارعة  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالمطبخ وهلا رايحة للمطبخ

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بالكلية

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بمالطا وهلا وصلت بالسلامة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اي الحمد لله على السلامه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

كنت بالكليه و شفت حدا من زمان ما شفته ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

معقول

كنتي بالكلية
سبحان الله

----------


## رموش حزينه

كنت بالكليه وشفت ناااااااااس مابعرف حسيت انهم غاليين ع قلبي مابعرف مع اني زمااان ما شفته بس يامحاسن الصدف خلينا نحكي

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*كنت بشرب قهوة عند ابو الصبح
*[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]كنت عندي اخوي ابو نعيم 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بجلي الجليات وخلصتهم  :SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84):

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت بجلي الجليات وخلصتهم



شو طابخين اليوم  :7anoon:

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اليوم الجمعة اكيد منسف 
تعال اتغدى عندنا

----------


## العالي عالي

> اليوم الجمعة اكيد منسف 
> تعال اتغدى عندنا


الله يا ريت والله نفسي بمنسف  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

المغرب بنتغدى لأ قبل شوي فطرنا احمد عازمك بعد المغرب

----------


## العالي عالي

> المغرب بنتغدى لأ قبل شوي فطرنا احمد عازمك بعد المغرب


ليش لأ 
ان شاء الله على العشاء 
ما في مشكلة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

خلص بس يجهز بناديلك  :7anoon:

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشديفات
					

خلص بس يجهز بناديلك 


اوك انا بالانتظار 
*

----------


## المتميزة

كنت بعمل سلطة

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة
					

كنت بعمل سلطة


شو قصتكم على الاكل 
*

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بتغدى  جاج نبيل :SnipeR (63):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كسرت الطابعة    :SnipeR (20):

----------


## المتميزة

> *شو قصتكم على الاكل*


ههههههههههه كل هالكلام على الاكل بس في الاخير ما اكلت  :SnipeR (20):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e: 
 :Icon16:  :Icon16:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت قاعد برا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بحضر مسرحية بتضحك على نايل كوميدي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (31):  :SnipeR (31): 
شو بتضحك راحت علي  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شو بتضحك راحت علي


خسارة راحت عليكي الفنان الكبير أحمد بدير

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يلا مش مشكلة الخير بالجايات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله بموت من الضحك على مسرحياته

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالبيت

----------


## العالي عالي

*انا كنت بلعب شدة 
*

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بساعد ابو وراجع اساعده كمان شوي

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بـ كوبا  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## The Gentle Man

ألحمد لله على السلامه  :Eh S(3): 


كنت بالسوق

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كنت في الشغل

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*كنت نايم 
*[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

*كنت نايم 
*

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بفطر

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت في مالطا  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كنت بالشغل ..

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت في مالطا


شو قصتك انتي اليوم  :Bl (15):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بالبورصة  :7anoon: مع العالي  :7anoon:

----------


## العالي عالي

اللهم طولك يا روح   :Bl (15):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بمسح طاولة السفرة عشان الغدا راح نتغداه من غير العالي :7anoon: 

وبعدين رحت أشغل الغسالة عالعصر عشان تعصر  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت بمسح طاولة السفرة عشان الغدا راح نتغداه من غير العالي
> 
> وبعدين رحت أشغل الغسالة عالعصر عشان تعصر


صحتين على قلبك 

اصلاً اليوم معزوم على الغدا  :SnipeR (20):

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (63): وووووووين ؟ بس ما يكون عنا :Eh S(3):

----------


## العالي عالي

> وووووووين ؟ بس ما يكون عنا



لا تخافي مش عندكم  :Bl (15):

----------


## بياض الثلج

بعرف ما حكيت شي جديد  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63): 

ليش اليوم ما عم ترقص  :Eh S(3):

----------


## العالي عالي

> بعرف ما حكيت شي جديد 
> 
> ليش اليوم ما عم ترقص


ما بدي ارقص اليوم 

انا حر

----------


## بياض الثلج

هو حر بدوووش يرقص  :SnipeR (63): 
أنا برقص عنك  :Eh S(3): 


كنت بنكش مخي عالعالي  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## العالي عالي

> هو حر بدوووش يرقص 
> أنا برقص عنك 
> 
> 
> كنت بنكش مخي عالعالي



ارقصي متل ما بدك 

وانا ما بحب بنكش مخو على

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بنكش مخي ع بدر 14  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :7anoon:

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت بنكش مخي ع بدر 14



ان ليكدكن عظيم  :Bl (4):

----------


## بياض الثلج

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كنت بحضر 5صحون و5 ملاعق و2 كفكيره :SnipeR (52):  و2 كوب ماء 
 :SnipeR (63): شنو البدر مو منورنا النهرده :7anoon:

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بشرب قهوة عند ابو صبح

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بتفرج ع فلم هندي :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*انا كنت بحضر فلم عربي لعادل امام 
*[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بجهز الاكل شو بدي اعمل يعني  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]بجهز اغراضي عشان بدي اطلع على الزرقاء وبعدين العقبة 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يا حرام شكلو وراك سفر من الاخر الله يكون بعونك  :7anoon:

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا حرام شكلو وراك سفر من الاخر الله يكون بعونك



ادعيلي اصل بالسلامة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ان شاء الله 
وما تشوف شر يا رب 
منيح هيك  :7anoon:

----------


## العالي عالي

> ان شاء الله 
> وما تشوف شر يا رب 
> منيح هيك


كتير منيح 

يسلمو

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كنت نايم

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت نايم



نوم العوافي

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت برغي :SnipeR (84):

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت برغي


مع مين  :7anoon:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> مع مين



كنت بكنكن  :SnipeR (63): مع صديقتي 
ينطبق المثل على وين ذانك يا جحا حكى هيها  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## العالي عالي

اهاااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## المتميزة

بسمع او بشوف كلام

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
النية  كنت بدرس ... هاد النية  :SnipeR (52): 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت ما كنتش .......................... كنت ما كنتش
شو بيعرفني وين كنت

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالبيت

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بالبريد وقبل كنت بعمل 3X1 :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بعمل عشا الي ولاختي :SnipeR (52):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بشغلي وبعديها روحت للنت

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بتغدا  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## العالي عالي

*كنت على الشاطيء الجنوبي 
*

----------


## نقاء الروح

بالحديقة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

نايم

----------


## نقاء الروح

بالمطبخ

----------


## العالي عالي

*كنت على شط الاكومارينا انا واصدقائي 
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالمخيطه بشتغل

----------


## anoucha

عم بتفرج المباراة

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]كنت بدرس...[/align]*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*كنت بتغدا ..*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت ابكي   :SnipeR (71):

----------


## العالي عالي

*كنت بمجمع رغدان بعمان
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## شمعة امل

> كنت ابكي


ان شاء الله تكون اخر احزانك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلموووو شمعة امل

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

Having dinner

----------


## تيتو

نايم

----------


## anoucha

كنت عم بحضر فيلم

----------


## شمعة امل

> كنت عم بحضر فيلم


 
اكيد هندي

----------


## anoucha

لا امريكي

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا امريكي


a bon

----------


## anoucha

a non weche ndirou

----------


## شمعة امل

saha itfarhi made in algeria

----------


## anoucha

ana nchouf koleche apar ta3 masr

----------


## شمعة امل

BIENSUR YA OKHTE

----------


## anoucha

ماعلية

----------


## شمعة امل

شو اخبارك؟ ههههههههههههه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تروحتي من الدوام

----------


## anoucha

> شو اخبارك؟ ههههههههههههه


ه مش انا بعرف واحد فلسطيني اسمو ايهاب هداني شال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## شمعة امل

> ه مش انا بعرف واحد فلسطيني اسمو ايهاب هداني شال


شو؟؟؟ :SnipeR (39):

----------


## anoucha

> شو؟؟؟


اللي هربنا منها اليوم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كلام فاضي  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

*كنت بمغسلة الجمال بغسل السياراة
*

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بمالطا :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت بمالطا


وين الصور  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> وين الصور


ههههههه بح ما في  :Icon29: 

بس اروح المرة الجاي ع مالطا بصور :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بتعشى

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*كنت مكاني ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بحضر مباراة الجزائر ومالي

----------


## anoucha

كنت بحضر مباراة بلدي مع مالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بحضر مباراة الجزائر مع مالي

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما كنتش اتفرج على مباراة مالي والجزائر

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*ما كنت بحضر المباراه بين الجزائر و مالي ..*

----------


## anoucha

> ما كنتش اتفرج على مباراة مالي والجزائر


ميييييين جاب سيرتك اكيد كنت بتتفرج على مباراة الهند مع باكستان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

على الفيس بوك بحكي مع بنات خالي وحدة بفلسطين وحدة بامريكا

----------


## anoucha

عم بتفرج

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هون قاعد

----------


## The Gentle Man

> ميييييين جاب سيرتك اكيد كنت بتتفرج على مباراة الهند مع باكستان


 
لا يا شاطره

ما بتفرج على هيك مباريات 
كنت بتفرج على التلفزيون  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بالسوق

----------


## منيرة الظلام

كنت نايمة

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت نايمة


صح النوم

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بالايميل

----------


## منيرة الظلام

يسعد صباحك بس انا فقت من زمان

----------


## العالي عالي

*كنت بحضر مباراة مصر وموزمبيق 
*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اكيد في الشغل

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بالسوق رحت اجيب دخان

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

مروح من الزفت .............

----------


## شمعة الظلام

البلاد

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بتغدا

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

كنت مندفس  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

بل بيت

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]عم ادرس[/align]* :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## العالي عالي

انا على النت من يوم ما صحيت  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت نايمة

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بشتري دخان

----------


## candle of dark

ع النت ولسى ع النت :Eh S(7):  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## العالي عالي

*بصراحة الميا مقطوعة من عنا ورحت اجيب ماي للبيت
*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

على النت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بدور اغاني

----------


## العالي عالي

وشو طلع معك

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

بسكب كأس ......... :SnipeR (90):

----------


## العالي عالي

> بسكب كأس .........


بصحتك لونلي  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> وشو طلع معك


اليسا ***

----------


## العالي عالي

بتغدا

----------


## anoucha

كنت بتغدا

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

على الانتر نت

----------


## العالي عالي

وانا كمان كنت بتغدا

شو اتغديتي انوشة

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> بصحتك لونلي



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :SnipeR (99):

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بنقل ماء متل ايام زمان  :SnipeR (77):

----------


## المتميزة

كنت عم بطفي الشمعة

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت عم بطفي الشمعة


كم شمعة 

45 ولا اقل بشوي  :Gbiggrin:  :Gbiggrin:  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## دليلة

كنت بشغل

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بودي السيارة لشب صاحبي

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بالهنولولو  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## Sc®ipt

بمركز الأمن  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت نايمة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت بلمطبخ بجلي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

عند والدي بالمحل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بحاسب نفسي شوي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بجلي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كنت في الكليه مداوم وباخد محاضره  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> كنت في الكليه مداوم وباخد محاضره


وكمان في محاضرات 
الدوام بلش ولا لسه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

لا لساته بس انا ماخد دوره

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه طيب يا سيدي الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

خوفتني يا زيد فكرت حالي ماشيه بالعكس

----------


## عاشق الحصن

حبيبي يا عبدالله ربي يعافيك

لا يا بنت الشديفات ما تخافي لانك انت اساسا ماشيه بالعكس  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center]كنت عم بكتب[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بشتغل على ثلاث برامج صوتيات

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اكل فواكه

----------


## candle of dark

*كنت عم بحضر فيلم اجنبي كتييييييييييير حلووو*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

على 
النت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بصمم اشي روعة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كنت اعطي حصة محاسبه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو مدرس يا محترم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بعمل طوشة مع ابن خالي على النت وبدي اكملها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اجي افزع يا بنت الشديفات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ابلغ الاسعاف والا لا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بحضر الاتجاه المعاكس

----------


## bent_irbed

[align=center][/align]*كنت ببرمج مع أخوي شات فاشل*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بس دقيقة يا زيد والله لأطولو من الشاشة استنى خليني امسكو بس هالولد المعتوه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ادخل والا شو امسكوه امسك يا زيد  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

دقيقة بس هاد الولد بدو كف معتوه محترم مش راضي يروح معي يدفع بكره ونتسوق على حسابو 
على اساس معو راتب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين هو هذا الولد

----------


## العالي عالي

*كنت بحضر فلم 
*

----------


## The Gentle Man

عند الحلاق

----------


## العالي عالي

اه يا عم اليوم عيد ميلادو مين قدو

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت نايم  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت نايم


صح النوم

----------


## Sc®ipt

يصح بدنك يا غالي  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بالجامع بصلي الفجر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت برحله ولسة برحله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بفكر وسارح

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت برحلة ورح اظل بالرحلة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا مش برحله بس بالشغل

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كمان كنت برحلة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

موجود هون بعدين عندي شغل مع شب

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

مروح من الدوام

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيك العافية بصمم أغاني مع صور

----------


## bent_irbed

*[align=center][/align]كنت نايمه*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كنت بعمل قهوه 

حد يشرب معي ...؟

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت مروح من الزقاء قبل اشوي وصلت

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بحكي تلفون وهلا عالسكايبي مع بابا :SnipeR (7):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

القهوه بردت .... وشربت الفنجان الثاني 


يعني راحت عليكوووو  :Icon29:

----------


## العالي عالي

سلمي عليه هناء

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت نايمه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كنت في الكليه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

على النت

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بشرب قهوة عند ابو الصبح

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت على النت

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

على المسنجر ولا زلت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بعمل طوشة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عند صاحبي بمحل كمبيوتر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لسه بعمل طوشة ادبيه

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بالحفله

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لووووووووووووووووووووووووويش

----------


## khaled aljonidee

**

----------


## The Gentle Man

لازم بنت شديفات كانت بالحفله عشان تعمل جو فيه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قصدك عشان تقلبها عزا
**

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا حرام ما بتعمل عزا ولا شي
بالعكس راح تقلب فرفشه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

والك خالد والله انك مقصوف

----------


## khaled aljonidee

**

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يقصف عمرك على هالضحكة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

*




















*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

روح نظف اسنانك بكلور ارحم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

*











































*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هيك بدك ديتول 
هههههههههههههه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

*









































**













































*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اضحك

اضحك أكتر

لسا اضحك

اضحك شوي اكتر

اضحك اضحك

اضحك



يسلم لي هالهبل

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت عالسكايبي  :SnipeR (39): احتكروا اهلي اليوم الاب :Eh S(14): 
وهلا عالماسنجر ومو جاي ع بالي اقرأ شي بالمنتدى 
وبكرة حكون عالبحر :SnipeR (7): للاسبوع الثاني عالتوالي :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يا نيالها كانت على البحر

انا كنت انغلب على الشطرنج و عزيت اهل الملك لما انجلط في اللعبه

----------


## بياض الثلج

> يا نيالها كانت على البحر
> 
> انا كنت انغلب على الشطرنج و عزيت اهل الملك لما انجلط في اللعبه


هههههههههههههههههه يا حيام :Icon29: 

اما شو فلم اكشن صار الخميس الماضي بالبحر معي :Eh S(14): من الآخر

بت :Icon3: وقع بكرة يكون كوميدي :SnipeR (7):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> هههههههههههههههههه يا حيام
> 
> اما شو فلم اكشن صار الخميس الماضي بالبحر معيمن الآخر
> 
> بتوقع بكرة يكون كوميدي


خير شو صاير معك الخميس الماضي ؟؟؟


وبالنسبه لبكره
خلص انا رح اراقبك عن طريق الاقمار الصناعيه و اضحك عليك تا اني ازهق
وروحي من هسه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بياض الثلج

> خير شو صاير معك الخميس الماضي ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> وبالنسبه لبكره
> خلص انا رح اراقبك عن طريق الاقمار الصناعيه و اضحك عليك تا اني ازهق
> وروحي من هسه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ياويلي ويلاه عالخميس الماضي كان رعب في رعب وعواصف وزوابع 
بس اعرف البلوثوث عالاب بنزلللكم الصور 
بس ازا ضليت ع هالنت اللبطيء حنجلط 
والسبب ابو الزوز عشان يعرف شو صار  :SnipeR (7): 
واه قبل لانسى ركبت الرينو الحمرا وصورتها الكم  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

على المسنجر ...........

 :SnipeR (71):  

بتناقش نقاش الله اعلم شو هو  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اليوم على دوام  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

نايمة 
 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## العالي عالي

*كنت بحضر مصارعة على MBC اكشن
*

----------


## تاج النساء

بالجامعة

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> بالجامعة


وانا كمان بالجامعه ..

----------


## تاج النساء

> وانا كمان بالجامعه ..


صدقيني انه يوم سيء للغاية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بامخيطتنا بشتغل فيها

----------


## تاج النساء

فيش اعضاء هون :SnipeR (71):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> فيش اعضاء هون


احم احم وانا شو بعمل هون  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## شمعة امل

بالامتحان  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## تاج النساء

> احم احم وانا شو بعمل هون


لأ انت الخير والبركة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لأ انت الخير والبركة


تسلمي يا رب كلك زوء

----------


## تاج النساء

بالمطبخ

----------


## modey22522

مع نفسي طفشان :Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بالبيت

----------


## تاج النساء

بالصالون عالنت

----------


## شذى الياسمين

بالسوق مع ماما ..

----------


## تاج النساء

قاعدة عالنت من الصبح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

روحت عن صاحبي عالمحل كمبيوتر

----------


## تاج النساء

عشان هيك غبت؟؟؟
انا بعدني مكاني

----------


## modey22522

مع أمي

----------


## تاج النساء

بعمل نسكافيه

----------


## شذى الياسمين

بغرفتي ..

----------


## modey22522

هناك في الحلم يلي كنت في قبل 3 سنين

 :Bl (12):

----------


## دليلة

*بتفرج على ماتش لكرة اليد سيدات الجزائر مع الكونغو*

*وفازت الجزائريات*

----------


## modey22522

مبروك
 :Bl (12): 


رجعت من هناك  :Icon29:

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت عم بتغدا اكله زاكيه كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

احزرو شو هيه؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

منسف على قولة بنت شديفات
نايمة بالغرفة

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

بلبس بدي اطلع

----------


## تاج النساء

قاعدة عالنت

----------


## عاشقة ريان

عم ادرس على امتحان الفيزياء

----------


## تاج النساء

:Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

*كنت بالجامع
*

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بالمطبخ

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت بالمطبخ


شو طبختي  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## تاج النساء

> شو طبختي


شربت مي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت اعمل برنامجي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت مع معاذ ومستر لونلي بشارع الجامعه

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت عالنت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت احكي تلفون

----------


## ابو عوده

> كنت احكي تلفون


مع مين كنتي تحكي اعترفي بسرعه ؟؟ :Icon29:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بتبهدل

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت اعمل عشا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مع مين كنتي تحكي اعترفي بسرعه ؟؟


 
 :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بغني

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

برا البيت

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت برن على حبيبتي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> مع مين كنتي تحكي اعترفي بسرعه ؟؟


مع شب اسمو امنه سمعت فيو 

 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مع شب اسمو امنه سمعت فيو


هههههههههههههههههههههههه شب روعة

----------


## تاج النساء

مع اخوي على المسنجر

----------


## The Gentle Man

مع اختي وحبيبتي على الماسنجر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بحكي تلفون

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بحكي معها على المسنجر بس  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## candle of dark

:SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت اجلي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## تاج النساء

بالبيت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):

----------


## تاج النساء

عالكرسي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

بتصفح بصور الماضي

----------


## تاج النساء

بتحدى تحية عسكرية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7): 


كن نايم وهسه اصحيت عالنت فورا

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

كنت نايم

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بالجامعة خلصت اموري

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت على نت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كنت ب لواء الكورة // قرية جديتا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بمركز إرتباط جامعة جدارا

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

مع حبيبي 

معاذ ملحم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بلف بسيارة واحد من صاحبي

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت نايمة من تعب الجامعة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بلعن الحظ تاعي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بدي اكل بطلت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كنت ب قرية جديتا .... وهسا عند حبيب قلبي محمد ملحم mister lonely

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بحضر مسلسل

----------


## العالي عالي

*كنت بشرب قهوة على دوار المطار 
*

----------


## تاج النساء

> *كنت بشرب قهوة على دوار المطار 
> *


يعني انت ساكن عنا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كنت على البلكون

----------


## العالي عالي

> يعني انت ساكن عنا



وين عندكم  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نفسي اطلع هسه

----------


## تاج النساء

> نفسي اطلع هسه


شو رأيك انا واياك بس وين؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

خدوني معكم

----------


## العالي عالي

> يعني انت ساكن عنا


لا نتو ساكنين عنا  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بقلب حبيبي

----------


## تاج النساء

> لا نتو ساكنين عنا


لأ انت عنا




> بقلب حبيبي


نيالها

كنت بستنى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

على شارع الجامعة بس الشباب مش فاضيين

----------


## العالي عالي

انا بعمان كيف صرت ساكن عندكم :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

في محل الوالد

----------


## تاج النساء

> انا بعمان كيف صرت ساكن عندكم


طيب ما انا بعمان شو عادي؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> طيب ما انا بعمان شو عادي؟؟


طيب انا بماركا  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تاج النساء

> طيب انا بماركا


وانا بماركا والله ما بكذب اسأل جنتل

----------


## العالي عالي

> وانا بماركا والله ما بكذب اسأل جنتل


جد اهلا وسهلا فيكي 

نورت ماركا

----------


## تاج النساء

> جد اهلا وسهلا فيكي 
> 
> نورت ماركا


انت الي منور بما ناك كنت عدوار المطار اكلت شورما من عند ريم ولا لأ

----------


## العالي عالي

> انت الي منور بما ناك كنت عدوار المطار اكلت شورما من عند ريم ولا لأ


لا والله بس اشربت قهوة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لقد كنت وما زلت اعيش في بحر من الحرمان والعذاب لقد كنت احتسي كأساً من تلك الدموع البريئة واعزف ذلك اللحن الحزين لتطرب بها جراح الروح

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بشرب مي

----------


## العالي عالي

صحة وهنا يا رب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت استحضر الماضي واجمل ذكرياتي كنت ابتعد بافكاري الى الافق احلم ذلك الحلم لكن للأسف تبقى مجرد احلام

----------


## تاج النساء

> صحة وهنا يا رب


ع قلبك يا رب

كنت بفرش عشان انام

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي انام فرشت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لسه بكير على النوم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بلقي حل لمشكلتي

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت نايم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

على السطح

----------


## تاج النساء

قاعدة بفرشتي عالنت

----------


## العالي عالي

*كنت بمجمع رغدان 
*

----------


## تاج النساء

شو بتعمل بالمجمع اعترف؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

*ولا شي كنت بنزال ومريت على صديق إلى بالمجمع وارجعت على ماركا قبل اشوي
*

----------


## تاج النساء

يا عمي ماركا منورة انا بس الي قاعدة بهالبيت

----------


## العالي عالي

*والله اريحلك
*

----------


## تاج النساء

شو اريحلي طقيت  :Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

*اطلعي مين ماسكك
*

----------


## تاج النساء

ما هي سايبة انت شب اطلع متى ما بدك انا بنوتة بدي مليون اذن هاد اذا اخذته للأذن  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## العالي عالي

*الله يكون بعونك 

هاي سنة الحياة

بس انا متأكد ان البنات بطلعو من البيت اكتر من الشب وخصوصاً بعمان
*

----------


## تاج النساء

والله الشغلة مش شغلة عمان او الرمثا الشغلة شغلة الاهل وتربياتهم  :Icon29:

----------


## العالي عالي

اكيد كلام مزبوط

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت باكل معكرونة

----------


## العالي عالي

*صحتين 

انا اليوم معزوم على الفطور
*

----------


## تاج النساء

صحة  :Icon3:  وانا

----------


## العالي عالي

شو انتي

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي افطر معكم  :Frown:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا دكتورة

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بتحمم

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت نازل على اربد

----------


## دليلة

كنت بشرب شاي انا وامي

----------


## العالي عالي

صحتين والله

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالجامعة

----------


## شمعة امل

> كنت بالجامعة


و امتحان حلو زي استاذو  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بالجامع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بيجيب أغراض للدار وبعدين رحت حلقت

----------


## تاج النساء

الله يعطيك العافية عبدالله ونعيما
كنت عند دار خالي بسحاب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بلعب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يعطيك العافية عبدالله ونعيما





> كنت عند دار خالي بسحاب




الله ينعم عليكي حلقت على نمرة واحد أحسن من الشعر الطويل

----------


## تاج النساء

نعيما عقبال حلاقة عرسك  :04f8b3e14f: 
كنت معزومة عالعشا

----------


## The Gentle Man

> الله يعطيك العافية عبدالله ونعيما
> كنت عند دار خالي بسحاب





> نعيما عقبال حلاقة عرسك 
> كنت معزومة عالعشا


 

نيالو  الي معزوم 

ما حدا قدو 

كنت عند دار عمتي بالرمثا

معزوم على دوالي  :Icon29:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بحلم بالمنسف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اتمنى بكره المشوار عمان ما يطول

----------


## تاج النساء

> نيالو  الي معزوم 
> 
> ما حدا قدو 
> 
> كنت عند دار عمتي بالرمثا
> 
> معزوم على دوالي


يا عمي انا اكلت منسف نانانا راحت عليك عند دار عمتك التانية

----------


## The Gentle Man

> يا عمي انا اكلت منسف نانانا راحت عليك عند دار عمتك التانية


 
والله الدوالي من تحت ايدين عمتي كتير طيب 

ومنسف عمتي الثانية طيب 
بس ما بحبو 
بحب الدوالي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا بموت على المنسف بس بحب كمان الدوالي

----------


## العالي عالي

*كنت بفطر انا والحجة
*

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بتغدا

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بصلي

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بحكي تلفون

----------


## بياض الثلج

> كنت بحكي تلفون



مع مين  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## العالي عالي

> مع مين


مع  صديق لي في دبي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بغني

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بطريقي إلى عمان

----------


## الوسادة

*نورت عماااااااااااان و الله 
انا كنت جمب الكتاب يييييييييييييييييييييع*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت ببيع بطيخ

----------


## الوسادة

:SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بتبيعي معي وسادة لأنو العالي ومعاذ بينادو وانا بجيب البطيخ بدنا واحد يحاسب

----------


## الوسادة

*اوكي رح ابيع و لو اني مو فاهمة عليكي هههههههههه*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب نحنا انا ومعاذ والعالي بنبيع بطيخ بالبكم تاعتي وظفتهم ينادو فأنتي رح تديري بالك على المصاري

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

بعمل بتوقيع جديد

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت في السودان :Icon29:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بغني وباكل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب مادام بنت شديفات بتوظفي الناس وظفيني انا العبد الفقير

----------


## تاج النساء

بتخرج خالي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بالبيت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اجهز حالي

----------


## تاج النساء

بالغرفة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بشتغل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بحضر أرجيله للحج معاذ

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بدي انام

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بدي اسهر شوي بكير عالنوم

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالسيرفر و غرقان بالروت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بسولف مع الحيط يلي جنبي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

هيني هون

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت نايمة

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بفطر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بغني

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بجلي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بسولف

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بجلي

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بنزال

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

الفوتوشوب ..........

السويش ماكس 

اي سي دي 

توقيع جديد 
من الاخر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بصمم مقاطع أغاني من لآخر

----------


## العالي عالي

*كنت نايم بالبيت
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بقدم طلب توظيف بالسيفوي

----------


## العالي عالي

ان شاء الله موفق

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يصبرني بس عليها

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت بحضر فلم... مرجان احمد مرجان...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بلبي طلاباتكم بالوجبات

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

يعطيك العافيه تحيه

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]بالسوووووووووووق[/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

في الكليه

----------


## شذى الياسمين

بالمطبخ ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت عند صاحبي بمحل الكمبيوتر

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بحي نزال

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بكتب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بصمم أغنية

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت عند خالي

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت نازل على اربد من عمان

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت باكل دوالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بدوامي بالمخيطه

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت على التلفزيون

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالامتحان

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت عن صاحبي بالبيت

----------


## عاشقة ريان

كنت بالمدرسه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بالباص

----------


## شمعة امل

بالسوق

----------


## عاشقة ريان

بالبيت

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بالقرفة بعيط

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت بالقرفة بعيط




ليش خير شو في  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## تاج النساء

ال ما اله حظ مع الناس لا بتعب ولا يشقى

----------


## العالي عالي

*ان شاء الله حظك بكون احسن 
*

----------


## تاج النساء

انشالله مع اليوم ما اتوقع

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

في بحر قلبي

----------


## تاج النساء

في زاوية الحزن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عالمي الخاص  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بتغدا

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

وا نا زيك ...........

اما شو منسف من الاخر

----------


## تاج النساء

شو عرفك انه منسف وانا اتغديت منسف وينك يا بنت الشديفات

----------


## بنت الشديفات

نيالكو انوسه ولونلي وين الصحن يلي اللي 
 :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تاج النساء

خلص ببعتلك

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت بلعب لعبه من سيربح المليون

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بضحك على اهلي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> كنت بلعب لعبه من سيربح المليون


طيب ربحتي 
 :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بفكر اجلي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بحكي مع احلى انسانه بالعالم والحمد لله على السلامه يا وردة

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

الكيبورد كل الاحرف انمحن عنه وقاعد بعلم عليهن بالفلوماستر

----------


## تاج النساء

بالمريخ

----------


## بنت الشديفات

على الماسنجر

----------


## تاج النساء

بالدنيا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طايره

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالجامع

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بدرس

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بطق حنك

----------


## تاج النساء

بتخوت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وبعديني بطق حنك حنكي نكسر

----------


## تاج النساء

الله يعين حنكك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فوق هيك بعدني بطق حنك

----------


## تاج النساء

قاعدة بتحسر

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت قاعد مع ابن عمي بلعب شدة

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بفتح الباب

----------


## Layan

كنت في منتدى تاني

----------


## Sc®ipt

هون و زهقان  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت في منتدى تاني


 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بحكي مع امي

----------


## شديفات

كنت بجهز حالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بتصفح الاقسام الثانيه بالمنتدى

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بجلي

----------


## بياض الثلج

كمت بغطي صحون القشطالية ... وشربت مي وطفيت التلفزيون واجيتكم :SnipeR (93):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كمت بغطي صحون القشطالية ... وشربت مي وطفيت التلفزيون واجيتكم


 

بالله شووووووووووو  :Bl (13):

----------


## Ctrl

كنت نايم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

طلعت مشوار بالسياره لفه ورجعت  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> بالله شووووووووووو


 
ايش في  :SnipeR (82): 




> طلعت مشوار بالسياره لفه ورجعت


عمار لويه ما حكيت كنت بدي قشطة وعصير ليمون وكيوي وحبة كيت كات :Frown: 
ارجع اطلع بلاش انطر هلا :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ايش في 
> 
> 
> 
> عمار لويه ما حكيت كنت بدي قشطة وعصير ليمون وكيوي وحبة كيت كات
> ارجع اطلع بلاش انطر هلا


مممممممم بس هذول  :Icon14:

----------


## بياض الثلج

لو بتجيب للاولاد كمان حلبت وتاتا بكون كتير ممتاز :Icon30: 
وجيبلي وجبة من الكنتاكي شنو جوعانة  :C06a766466:  
وبدي ماما  :C06a766466:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لو بتجيب للاولاد كمان حلبت وتاتا بكون كتير ممتاز
> وجيبلي وجبة من الكنتاكي شنو جوعانة  
> وبدي ماما


حزنتيني  :Frown: 
خلص كمان شوي  بطلع وبجيب القائمه 
بس الماما من وين  بدي اجيبها  :C06a766466:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> حزنتيني 
> خلص كمان شوي بطلع وبجيب القائمه 
> بس الماما من وين بدي اجيبها


من صويلح  :C06a766466:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> من صويلح


انا بأربد  :Frown:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> انا بأربد


اي نو ذات امار :Frown: 

وانا بقطر  :C06a766466: 
خلص الله يصبرني لتفرج 

نرجع للموضوع .... 

كنت بتمنى امنية  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اي نو ذات امار
> 
> وانا بقطر 
> خلص الله يصبرني لتفرج 
> 
> نرجع للموضوع .... 
> 
> كنت بتمنى امنية


يس يس شفتها ,  
انا بس بدي اطر  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> يس يس شفتها , 
> انا بس بدي اطر


  :Eh S(19):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بالمخيطه بشتغل ورجعت وحضرت تمثلتين

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كان عندي ورديه على المي

اليوم بتيجي المي عنا

وكان في صيانه على الخط تبع المي

الله وكيلكم منقع مي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قاعد عالنت

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بفكر بحبيبية قلبي

وشكلي بحلم فيها احلام اليقظه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نيالك ملاقي حدا يحبك 

بتحسر على حالي

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بالمحاضرة

----------


## دليلة

نــــايمة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بصلي المغرب

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بدور ع صوره  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## anoucha

كنت عم اتعشى

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت عند الدكتور

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالسوق

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بالفيس

----------


## anoucha

كنت عم صلي

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت هون

----------


## anoucha

كنت هناك

----------


## تاج النساء

لأ هون

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بتعشى

----------


## تاج النساء

صحة
كنت بتعشى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بالمخيطه

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت هون

----------


## رشا احمد

كنت بدرس ابن اختي

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بشرب دوا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> كنت بشرب دوا


 
الف الحمد لله على السلامه يا رب



كنت في المحاضره وانا هلأ في الجامعه بعدني  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بقيس حرارتي خلص رح اموت اليوم

----------


## anoucha

كنت عم احضر مسلسل سارة عالام بي سي

----------


## ماجد الكويكبي

*كنت في النادي*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت هون بالنت وقبليها بالمخيطه بشتغل

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بالسوق بشتري اواعي

----------


## كيـــــآن.....آنســـآن

كنت بالمطبخ بساوي قهوه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عالنت مش أول ما صحيت من النوم

----------


## تاج النساء

بالمطبخ

----------


## عاشق الحصن

في المحاضره  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:

----------


## تاج النساء

هون

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت نايم

----------


## تاج النساء

عالتلفزيون

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت على التلفزيون

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بالسوق

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت براسي

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بمحل كنافه بوكل عش السرايا

----------


## تاج النساء

كنافة سم



نة وعسل

----------


## totoalharbi

كنت بالمدرسة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بالدوام الشغل طبعا

----------


## The Gentle Man

نايم

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

بالجامعة اكيد

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بعمل شاي بحليب :Bl (11):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت بلجامعه طبعا اكيد..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت نايم  وبعدين روحت صليت العصر

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالمسجد

----------


## دليلة

بعمــل شـــاي

----------


## The Gentle Man

بسمع قصص من ايام زمان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بمدينه الحسن الرياضيه

----------


## شذى الياسمين

كنت نايمه ..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت نايمه وحالياً انا خارج التغطيه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كنت بالبيت وحاليا كمان بالبيت معطلين من الجامعه ومداومين بالبيت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الله يكون بعونك يا كبيره

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

كنت عم باكل اندومي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بكتب ولسه بكتب ورح اضل اكتب طوووووووووووووووووووووول العمر

----------


## anoucha

كنت عند الاستاز اللي رح يطالع روحي

----------


## العالي عالي

سلامت روحك يما

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بالجامعه

----------


## امبراطورة الاحساس

كنت بالمدرسة

----------


## شمعة الظلام

بالحامعة

----------


## أمير العذاب

كنت بدرس وهسة قمت

----------


## anoucha

كنت هنيك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بالبيت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت هون بالمنتدى

----------


## anoucha

كنت هنيك وهلأانا هون

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بغسل

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بفطر

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت عند جنتل وبعدني عنده

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بدرس ولسه بدرس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كنت اتغدى منسف

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بحكي تلفون :SnipeR (95):

----------


## anoucha

كنت بحضر فيلم shrek عالتلفزيون

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بحضر حالي وما زبط

----------


## anoucha

كنت بغرفتي عم دور على موبايلي

----------


## دليلة

كنت نصلي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت بتعشااااااا منسف

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت نايم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

والله ما بعرف انا وين

----------


## شذى الياسمين

نايمه و مع اهلي ..

----------


## بنت بني حسن

بحضر فلم سبايدر مان

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت احكي تلفون مهم جدا

----------


## بنت بني حسن

ما بعرف

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت نايمه

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت عالسكايبي 
وهلا عالماسنجر

بكنكن 
مع 
خوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي :SnipeR (98):

----------


## العالي عالي

وين بدي اكون يعني  :SnipeR (34):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت عند جارانا بعملو سلك النت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بتغدا

----------


## mylife079

كنت اعمل نسكافيه

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت عم أبكي :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت ارن على حدا 
بس مش راضي يرد علي

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بحكي تلفون مع أختي مكالمة خارجية لمدة 15 دقيقة
وفزت ب15 ريال مجانا لنهاية اليوم 
مع مين بدي أكنكن هلا  :SnipeR (95):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

كنت بالمطبخ ..(بجلي )..!!!!

----------


## بياض الثلج

> كنت بالمطبخ ..(بجلي )..!!!!



يعني اكيد تغديتي قبل لتجلي  :Eh S(5):

----------


## بياض الثلج

نفس الوضع  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> يعني اكيد تغديتي قبل لتجلي


لا افطرت لسا ما تغديت ..

----------


## mylife079

ولا مكان

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بحكي الو  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## mylife079

شات ومنتديات

----------


## دليلة

كنت بحضر فلم

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت نايم

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت باربد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بشرب ميه

----------


## دليلة

كنت بشرب شاااااااااي الله على شايك ياامي

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت بالشغل

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

كنت بحكي مكالمه خارجيه

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت نايمه

----------


## العالي عالي

نوم العوافي

----------


## حسناء الجليد

كنت بدرس وما زلت أدرس . . .
 (( Data  Structures )) . . . وٍسأذهب لأكمل دراستي .

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت نايمة  :Eh S(14):   :Eh S(14):   :Eh S(14):   :Eh S(14):   :Copy Of Az3ar:   :Copy Of Az3ar:   :Copy Of Az3ar:   :Copy Of Az3ar:   :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## The Gentle Man

قاعد بهالمكتب ساكت  :Eh S(14):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ببكي ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ببكي ..



بدي أموتك أنا وادفنك كمان مع لاب توبي :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت ببكي  :SnipeR (4):

----------


## anoucha

هونيعني وين بدي كون

----------


## دليلة

بيت عمي  كليت لمحاجب  :Bl (31):

----------


## anoucha

بصحتك مشي تجيبي شوية معاك لالا تعرفي غير تقولي برك

----------


## دليلة

هههههه خيرها بغيرها

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بتعشى حمص أفغاني  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## العالي عالي

صحتين  ام الطبايل

----------


## بياض الثلج

ع قلبك خال

واكلت كمان حبات فلافل  :Bl (31):  وشربت سيفن اب 

وكان عالسفرة كمان جاج مسحب وجاج ماكينة وفول بجبنة افغاني وخبز باكستاني وليمون وبازيلا ونخي 

بس مااكلت منهم :SnipeR (68):

----------


## العالي عالي

اف كل هاد  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):

----------


## بياض الثلج

اه اخوي جايب عشا من المطعم الافغاني 

وعصب علي حكالي قووومي تعشي 
فما قدرت اهرب 
لو بعرف كان نمت قبل ليجي
 :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (4):  :Eh S(22):

----------


## العالي عالي

صحتين على قلبك 

صحيح هو توقيتكم نفس توقيت الاردن

----------


## بياض الثلج

اه نفسه  :SnipeR (100):

----------


## العالي عالي

طيب يما ليش ما بتروحي تشجعي فريق السلة الاردني 

في بطولة اسيا لكرة السلة 

 :SnipeR (47):  :SnipeR (47):

----------


## بياض الثلج

هلا يما؟

ما بدي اشجع حدا

قربت اطفي عالجهاز تعبت
والكل نايم نعستوني :SnipeR (68):

----------


## العالي عالي

بكو ناحسن 

بلاش يخسرو  :Bl (31):

----------


## بياض الثلج

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب شجعهم انت عشان يكسبوا  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## العالي عالي

انا بشجعهم ولو اني بقطر كان احضرت المباراة على ارض الملعب

----------


## The Gentle Man

بتعشى

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كانو الشباب عاملين حفله فيني بشارع الدفاع مع نفس الأرجيله من الاخر

----------


## شمعة امل

> كانو الشباب عاملين حفله فيني بشارع الدفاع مع نفس الأرجيله من الاخر


الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الله يبارك فيكي يا رب

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بحكي الوووووووووووووووووو  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بدهن بالخبز جبنة كيري  :Frown:

----------


## mylife079

هون

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدي انام
بس ما عرفت لانه بالي مشغول

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالباص يلي اصحابو جنوا وصار بدهم يتخانقوا وبالسكين كمان كلو مشان بنت

----------


## شمعة امل

> كنت بالباص يلي اصحابو جنوا وصار بدهم يتخانقوا وبالسكين كمان كلو مشان بنت


 
 :Bl (1):  :Bl (1):

----------


## anoucha

والله وراحوا عالشرطة بس احنا يعني اللي كانوا بالباص رحنا

----------


## شمعة الظلام

بي البيت

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعه

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بحكي ألووووووووو وأطمن على اختي لأنه رجلها مكسورة واليوم فكولها الجبس :Eh S(4):

----------


## شمعة امل

> كنت بحكي ألووووووووو وأطمن على اختي لأنه رجلها مكسورة واليوم فكولها الجبس


الف سلامه عليها

----------


## بياض الثلج

الله يسلمك يا عجووووولة :Bl (16):

----------


## anoucha

i was sleeping

----------


## العالي عالي

> كنت بحكي ألووووووووو وأطمن على اختي لأنه رجلها مكسورة واليوم فكولها الجبس



ما عليها شر 

حمد الله على السلامة

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ما عليها شر 
> 
> حمد الله على السلامة



الله يسلمك كسرها بمشط القدم عندها كسرين واضحين والثالث لأ 
واليوم حطلها رباط مو جبس
الحمدلله 
بس الهبلة داومت وهي مجبسة  :SnipeR (96): أما شو دلع هي اكبر مني بسنة
فكنت انا واختي غزال يوم اه ويوم لأ نوديلها وردة الاسبوع اللي ما داومته
تخويت
واول يوم ودينالها شوكولاته من اوبرا علبة صغيرة على قد الكسر :SnipeR (43):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بالجامعه 
كلية الحصن الجامعيه للأطفال الكبار  :8b3914fe8f:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بعمان بعدين على المركز بشارع الجامعه

----------


## The Gentle Man

نايم بسابع نومه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

افطر

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالامتحان

----------


## شمعة امل

كمان كنت باخر امتحان

----------


## anoucha

معاندة ...........................الد.............. :SnipeR (64):

----------


## شمعة امل

:Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4):

----------


## شمعة الظلام

كنت بلإمتحان

----------


## anoucha

شو بكي؟ :SnipeR (43):

----------


## عاشقةالحرية

كلنا كنا بلإمتحان الأخير :SnipeR (64):  :SnipeR (64):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت  :SnipeR (53):  :SnipeR (53):  وفي ناس كانت :SnipeR (32):  :SnipeR (32): 
 :SnipeR (11):

----------


## mylife079

هون

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بالمطبخ بعمل معكرونة

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بعمل حليب لجنتل وبحط السحر فيها  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## mylife079

ازبط المحل

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بوكل شغله راحت على بعض ناس

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بغسل ايدي

----------


## mylife079

كنت اعمل رست للخط لانه صار بطيء

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت اجيب كاسة مي

----------


## رنيم

كانت اشاهد مسلسل

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت نايمه

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بسابع نومه بالمكتب

----------


## نغم

كنت  مع صاحبتي

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت قاعده على تلفزيون جد صاير ممل :Bl (2):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

كنت بالكليه الــ.......... وبعدها عم بتغدى ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بدوام نص كم :Bl (34):

----------


## anoucha

كنت نايمة وقبل ما نام كنت نعسانة وميتة نعس وبعدين نمت نص ساعة وفقت :C06a766466:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت نايم
من الساعه وحده ونص وانا نايم
ما نمت بالليل 
طول الليل وانا صاحي  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت احكي مع اختي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كنت نايمه  :C06a766466:

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كنت هون

----------


## anoucha

بالجاااااااامعة

----------


## تيتو

نايم

----------


## شمعة امل

بنحكي قبل شوي مش قبل ساعات  :Copy Of Ag: 
انا كنت بحضر مسلسل من الحلقه  الاولى وما صار شي فيه بيفرح  :SnipeR (80):

----------


## anoucha

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
كان بدي نام بعدين غيرت رايي بس انا هلا نعسانة

----------


## تيتو

> بنحكي قبل شوي مش قبل ساعات 
> انا كنت بحضر مسلسل من الحلقه الاولى وما صار شي فيه بيفرح


مهو أنا هسا صحيت فتحت الكمبيوتر

----------


## تيتو

> ههههههههههههههههههههه 
> كان بدي نام بعدين غيرت رايي بس انا هلا نعسانة


بنصحك انك اتنام عشان ترتاحي ههههه :SnipeR (16):  :SnipeR (16):  :SnipeR (16):  :SnipeR (16):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بوكل بفكي قطر وبشرب بيبسي امريكي :Bl (12):

----------


## anoucha

كنت نايمة

----------


## دموع الندم

نايمه

----------


## تاج النساء

بالمنتدى  :Bl (33):

----------


## anoucha

iwas asleep

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالدوام بالمكتبه

----------


## mylife079

بالدوام

----------


## anoucha

i was in the kitchen

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالدوام يا ريتني ما روحت على الدار

----------


## تاج النساء

كنت بجلي وبعزل

----------


## mylife079

بالمسجد

----------


## وردة السهر

:Icon1:  :Icon1:  :Icon1:

----------


## دليلة

كنت اتفرج تلفزيون

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## basil khalid

نايم

----------


## mylife079

مكاني بالمحل

----------


## basil khalid

بالحاره

----------


## ديالا

بمكة مول

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بالبيت

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بزبط بخط الانترنت وما زبط

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

بالبيت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بعمل بحث عن طوشه 
وكل شوي يعطيني لم يتم العثور عن ناس تطاوشهم بالبيت

----------


## basil khalid

بالجامعه

----------


## mylife079

بالمحل

----------


## basil khalid

بغرفة القعده

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بالقرود السود
نايمه

----------


## العالي عالي

> بالقرود السود
> نايمه



 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هسه بقلب بالمنتديات 
وما في اشي جديد لا واحد جوز ولا طلق ولا خطب كل قرد بحاله  :SnipeR (77):

----------


## اسلام الدولات

كنت قاعده عالكرسي
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## عاشقة ريان

كنت نايمة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بالباصات

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت ومن ثم بالسرفيس

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

مكة مول

----------


## mylife079

دوار القبة

----------


## عاشقة ريان

نايمة

----------


## تاج النساء

بالمطبخ

----------


## anoucha

in the kitchen

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> بالمطبخ


  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah: 

كنت في الشغل

----------


## anoucha

بالصالون رح يجلطني اخي

----------


## دموع الورد

بالمطبخ :SnipeR (67):

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## عاشقة ريان

http://games.mothhelah.com/1219.html

بجنن شو هاد

----------


## عاشقة ريان

http://games.mothhelah.com/1219.html

بجنن شو هاد

----------


## mylife079

هون

----------


## عاشقة ريان

بشوارع المنتدى  :Bl (8):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

كنت نايمة

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## 7ala

[align=center]*
*[/align] :9ec73e7126:

----------


## ميس الريم

في الجامعه

----------


## mylife079

هون

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

نايمة

----------


## mylife079

اورنج ادفع فاتورة النت

----------


## 7ala

b al jam3a

----------


## mylife079

هون بالمنتدى

----------


## samah

قاعدة مع اهلي

----------


## Rahma Queen

بالجامعه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بنزل أغنية راسك بالعالي

----------


## Rahma Queen

نايم

----------


## رنيم

_نايم_

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت نايم

----------


## Rahma Queen

هناك

----------


## mylife079

بالمنتدى

----------


## samah

[align=center]نايمه[/align]

----------


## 7ala

[align=center]shraneen al 3ela w dar 5alti 3na[/align]

----------


## اسلام الدولات

بالمطبخ

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

بالمنتدى

----------


## Rahma Queen

عند اختي

----------


## mylife079

في المسجد

----------


## Rahma Queen

نايم بالغلط

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بدرس

----------


## mylife079

والله بالبيت

----------


## mylife079

عند تاع المعجنات

----------


## Rahma Queen

بالجامعه

----------


## دليلة

نايمة

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

باليرموك

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

باكل بالمطعم :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

نايمة

----------


## Rahma Queen

بفطـَــر

----------


## mylife079

بالمسجد

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بحكي مع حبيبتي

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

بالمحاضرة

----------


## أمير العذاب 2

كنت نايم وهسة صحيت

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت اكيد

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

نايمة

----------


## ريمي

كنت بشرب لبن رايب

----------


## mylife079

بالبنك

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

في ساحة الهاشمية

----------


## mylife079

هون

----------


## ديالا

بالمدينة الرياضية

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

حديقة الملك حسين

----------


## mylife079

ولا مكان 

لساتني بالشغل

----------


## fff

*بالسوووووووووق* :SnipeR (75):

----------


## دليلة

بشرب شاي

----------


## مجودة

بشرب عصير...

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

بالبيت

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت نايمة  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما بعرف :SnipeR (12):  :SnipeR (12):  :SnipeR (12):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

حديقة الملك عبدالله

----------


## بياض الثلج

كنت بتعشى فلافل صنايع بيتنا :Eh S(19):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كنت بتعشى فلافل صنايع بيتنا




صحتين .. هاد انتو زينـــــــا  :Bl (7):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> صحتين .. هاد انتو زينـــــــا


اه ماما بتعمل الفلافل بالبيت 


ع قلبك 

تفضل  :SnipeR (55):  القسم الباقي جايبين اكل من برا بعرفش شو هو وبصراحة ما راح انزل اشوف شو جايبين :SnipeR (55):  فتعال تعشى ع العميان  :Baeh:

----------


## mylife079

بالمسجد

----------


## Rahma Queen

نايم

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

كنت نايمه

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

اشرب قهوة

----------


## بياض الثلج

في الحراج  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

بهدي اختي

----------


## مجودة

كنت طالعة ع اتمشى

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

بالبيت

----------


## اردنية وبس

بتمشكل كالعاده

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كنت بمختبر الانترنت و هلأ بدي اطلع على المحاظرة ... عطوفة الباشا الدكتور محمود نواصرة ... الله يخليه 

دكتووور رائع

----------


## mylife079

هون

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## Rahma Queen

بفطر

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

بالبيت

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ع بلكونة

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بالحانه

----------


## Rahma Queen

نايم

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت   :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

بالبيت

----------


## mylife079

بالمسجد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بحكي مع نونو

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

نايمه

----------


## تاج النساء

بحكي تلفون معه

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## mylife079

ب ا ل ب ي ت

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## Rahma Queen

نايم
 :SnipeR (53):

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]بالدوام [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## Rahma Queen

نايم

----------


## mylife079

منخمد

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

بالبيت

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

نايمه

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

بالبيت

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت

----------


## anoucha

بالبيت وين بدي كون :SnipeR (81):

----------


## Sc®ipt

نايم .......................  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## بياض الثلج

In the restaurant

 :SnipeR (93):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

سررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت   :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:

----------


## anoucha

عند جيرانا :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]كنت بالمنتدى الثقافي وجيت عالحانه ههههههههههههه  :Icon27: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كنت قاعدة مع صاحبتي

----------


## mylife079

*بالبيت 

من شوي وصلت المحل
*

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت اعمل قهوة بالمطبخ ....

----------


## (dodo)

كنت اجلي الجليات بالمطبخ

----------


## &روان&

كنت بالبنك

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالسوق .......

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بجامعتي حبيبتي اليوم زرتها وسكرتها ابيي شو بحب اظل فيها للخمسه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كنت على التلفزيون بحضر بمسلسل

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت اجلي بالمطبخ  :SnipeR (44):

----------


## mylife079

كنت العب طخطخة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت بتصفح بالمنتدى وأفليه تفلاية هههههههههههه

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت 

من شوي وصلت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت أفطر عند بيت حماي  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

بالبيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بالسوبر ماركت اشتري دخان

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت احكي مع امي بالتلفون  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

بحكي تلغون مع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كنت بفطر مع اهلي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بتصفح المنتدى الغالي  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

على النت وين بدي اكون خالصة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت بالمطبخ بعمل مخلل خيار  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

هون .............

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بتصفح جديد المنتدى  :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بالباص بتهاوش مع الكنترول !!

----------


## rand yanal

كـنــــت نايمــــــة هـــــلا صحيـــــت !!!

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت على الاسطوح انا زوجي بنشرب شاي بنعنع  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

كنت افطرررررررررررررررررر

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت أصلي  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## mylife079

بالمسجد اصلي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بتصفح الجديد في المنتدى

----------


## mylife079

بالبيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بمملكتي ومقري الرسمي(بالبيت)

----------


## mylife079

هووووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بالمطبخ بجلي

----------


## mylife079

كمان هون.............

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بعدني ما تحركت من مكاني ..بالبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت  :Eh S(4):

----------


## حبيبة نايف

كنت بنيم ابني :SnipeR (12):  :SnipeR (12):  :SnipeR (12):

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بالمطبخ بتغدى

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كُنت بتغدا مع بابا >> دجاج بـ الكياس

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت اجلي الجليات

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كُنت بحضر تلفزيون  :Bl (33):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كنت بمدينة الحسن ... بلعب كرة قدم ( فطبووووووووووووول )

بس لا تحكوا لحدا خليها بيناتنا اوكي ... هههههه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بالمنتدى هوووووووووووووووووووون  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

*بالبيت 

..................
*

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بالسوبرماركت بشتري دخان الي و لأبوي ...

----------


## mylife079

بفطررررررررررررررررر

----------


## (dodo)

كنت نايمة  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## Sc®ipt

بمكان فيه ضرب :@

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هووووووووووون

----------


## mylife079

بالبيتتتتتت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بشطف حولين الحديقة برا

----------


## حبيبة نايف

بقرأ بالجريدة وبشرب نسكافيه

----------


## mylife079

هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بالمطبخ بطبخ منسفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بـ أجلي  :SnipeR (33):

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالمخفر .....

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بلعب مع ابن اخوي  :Icon26:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بكش ذبان .. هههههههه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بغني :8b3914fe8f:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عــ الفيس بوك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كنت بتغدا 10 لقم بالعدد  :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

علايميل بتصفحه

----------


## mylife079

هووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بسمع اغنية ~ أحاول

----------


## mylife079

مكاني هون ...

----------


## حبيبة نايف

بحمم بولادي

----------


## mylife079

اصلي المغرب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كنت بمدينة الحسن عم اتمشى

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كنت قاعدة مع اهلي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لساتني محلي ع الجهاز ..

----------


## mylife079

قاعد مع اهلي

----------


## mylife079

هووووووووووووووووووون مداوم

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالمطبخ بجدد بالقهوة

----------


## سنفورة

احضر تلفزيون

----------


## Sc®ipt

بتحمم .......

----------


## (dodo)

بشرب شاي 
...........

----------


## mylife079

بصليييييييييي

----------


## mylife079

بالبيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## Sc®ipt

كالعادة بالمطبخ بعمل قهوة

----------


## mylife079

هون بالمحل

----------


## &روان&

*بالمطبخ بعمل شاي*

----------


## mylife079

صحتين 

هووووووووووووووووون

----------


## (dodo)

بالمطبخ بجلي الجلي

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بتغدى مع اهلي

----------


## (dodo)

كنت هناك 
........

----------


## سنفورة

بالمطبخ اتعشى

----------


## rand yanal

*ولا مكان من لما روحت وانا على الابتوب ما تحركت*

----------


## mylife079

اصلييييييييييييييييييييي العشا

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت عامل دورية بالحارة و بتفقد احوال الرعية

----------


## (dodo)

كنت بحكي مع هيا

----------


## &روان&

نايمة ............

----------


## mylife079

نايمممممممممممممممم

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بلبس بدي اطلع

----------


## mylife079

هون بالمحل

..............................

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بمحاضره الدسكريت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بتفقد الفيس بوك

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت كانو عندي صحابي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بلمنتدى بلفلف  :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بحلم ....

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كنت بعمل شاي اخضر لبابا

----------


## mylife079

كنت بتغدا وبعدها صليت العصر

----------


## &روان&

كنت بالمطبخ  بجلي الجليات

----------


## mylife079

هون بالمحل

----------


## &روان&

بالبيت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

نايمة من التعب

----------


## Sc®ipt

بعمل دوش بارد ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بحضر تلفزيون  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

نايمة 
.........

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جليت جلي الغدا  :SnipeR (77):

----------


## Sc®ipt

عند جارتنا الختيارة بزبطلها بالستالايت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت بالمطبخ أجلي الجليات

----------


## mylife079

هووووووووووووووووووووون بالمحل

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كنت على الفيس بوك

----------


## (dodo)

كنت بتغدى ورح اروح اجلي

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بعمل shopping

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كنت عند خالتي  :Frown:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت نايمة :SnipeR (48):

----------


## mylife079

هوووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كُنت نايمة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من ساعتين وانا هون

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت 
..............

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عند بيت اختي اجت من الامارااات

 :SnipeR (63):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> عند بيت اختي اجت من الامارااات


 
الحمد لله على سلامتها


انا كنت اتصفح الفيسبوك وعاملة جولة بالمنتدى

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بتفقد احوال الهمل بالحارة :P

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بعدني هووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## mylife079

*هوووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت قاعدة بشرب فنجان قهوة مع سلفتي

----------


## Sc®ipt

نايم و بتحمم بالعرق :@

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كُنت أجلي واحتمال افقع هلأ

----------


## &روان&

بالمطبخ .............

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت احكي مع طوق الياسمين على المسنجر

----------


## (dodo)

كنت بعمل كوكتيل

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت داير بالحارة ...

----------


## mylife079

هوووووووووووووووووون بالمحل

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت أفطر..

----------


## &روان&

بالمنتدى.................

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كنت بـ الجامعة

----------


## Sc®ipt

ع التلفزيون ....

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كُنت بنيم بـ أبن أخوي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هون من ساعة تقريباً  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

رحت حضرت خطبة صاحبتي

----------


## &روان&

*عند دار جدي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت اغسل الملابس

----------


## &روان&

هون بالمنتدى

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت بالمطبخ ..

----------


## (dodo)

كنت بالمطبخ بعمل شاي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت أصلي الظهر..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كُنت بالمسنجر  :Frown:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من بعد الفجر للآن هون بالمنتدى  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بـ حضر جلسات نسائية  :Smile:

----------


## وسام المصري

في البيت يعني وين بدي اروح

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت اجلي وراحت علي الفوتة على المنتدى اول وحدة  :Frown:

----------


## (dodo)

كنت بساعد روان بالجلي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت اصلي التراويح

----------


## &روان&

كنت بتمشى بالفيس

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت صايع مع الشباب

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كنت بقرأ الصحف الالكترونية اللي صدرت اليوم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بلفلف بالمنتدى

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بمقابلة شغل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كُنت بـ الجامعة بنزل مواد

----------


## مادلين

بالمدرسة.............

----------


## مادلين

نايمة..........

----------


## mylife079

هوووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## mylife079

بالمسجد  ......

----------


## (dodo)

كنت بتعشى 
 :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

بالبيت وهيني صرت بالدوام

----------


## فيروز

عند دار اخوي

----------


## &روان&

بالمطبخ
..............

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كنت عم بتعشى . .

----------


## فيروز

كنت نايمة الحمدلله

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*بالبرندا بشرب قهوة الصباح*

----------


## mylife079

بالمحل بشرب شاي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*بتقزدر بالمنتدى*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

بجامعة العلوم بالشغل

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*كنت انظف المطبخ*

----------


## Sc®ipt

نايم .........

----------


## فيروز

نايمة والحمدلله بلشت انام

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

_بالصالون بحكي تلفون مع جارتي.._

----------


## فيروز

بـغرفتي ومع طيفه

----------

